# ADF Tadpols



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have currently about 15 to 20 African Dwarf Frog tadpoles, 3 days since I noticed the eggs. Today is their first day free swimming. Any idea where I need to go from here? I had tadpoles last month as well but only 3 hatched and all had just simply vanished at day 11. Those were in a plant tank by themselves. This time I have them in a breeder net in a 75 gal with all sorts of fish. I added a few live floating plants to the breeder net but now I'm not sure how to proceed. Anyone have AFD tadpoles before?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

No. I don't have. That's cool, man! Ive never heard about anyone keeping tadpoles. What fish do you keep in your tank? Some can be up to no good!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

In the tank where my ADFs are only 5 ADFs, a Burmese Mountain Shrimp and 2 applesnails. My 75 gal has all sorts of fish. But the tadpoles are safe inside the breeder net. Later when they are large enough not to be eaten by their parents I will move them into the frog tank again. (If they survive). And Casanova (my adult male ADF, I have 2 males but one is still a juvenile and 3 girls) is singing to his girls again even as I type this. So more egss are on the way :lol:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool! Congratulation!


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

Culture infusoria for them so you don't starve them to death. They can be dirty, personally I wouldn't leave them in the breeder net, I'd grow them out in a 5 gallon then move to a 10, it works best this way. If you cannot do this its definately better to leave them in the breeder net. Mind sharing any pictures? I always like to see another person have ADF babies.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a 2.5 gal plant tank that has plant snippings and a piece of driftwood in it.It has an airstone but no filter. This tank is sitting in front of the window and always grows algae on the glass like crazy. About 1 month ago I added a couple of Japanese Trapdoor snails to keep the algae under control. Would this be a good tank to put these guys into? I am pretty sure infusoria is already plentyful in there. I currently have an unidentified baby fish in there. It's about 1 cm long (hitchhiked in the bag with the snails) I could put this fish into the breeder net and put the tadpoles in this tank. Other then that I have a 5 gallon tubberware box but no airstone or filter. Would that work as well? I can always take water (infusoria) from the plant tank and add it.
Did you ever succeed in raising your tadpoles? Of 1st and only attempt only 3 hatched and disappeared by day 11. I have gravel in the plant tank and was told that the tadpoles may have gotten trapped in the gravel. I can believe that since I'm sure the tadpoles are not any smarter then their parent. :lol:


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes my tadpoles made it. I would use the bigger tupperware container, just pour all the stuff from the 2.5 into it and add more water. Make sure to use a dechlorinator


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Update  By the time I got around to moving the tadpoles into the tubberware container (when I came home from work the same day you told me to do this), only 2 tadpoles were left in the breeder net. I did not even find any corpses. I guess these breeder nets are not so safe after all. I don't know how the fish got to them but they were circling the net like sharks on a mission. As soon as I set up the tubberware container and added the plant tank water, I moved the net but only 2 surviors were left. Next time I have to come up with something different. Anyway I have been feeding those two Liquifry and First Bites Flake food as well as frozen brine shrimp. Should I start a brine shrimp culture? I have the eggs and have done it before. Also I have a grindal worm culture. Wonder if they would nibble on them. I have been changing half the water every other day. They seem to be growing you can see the greenish glow of their eyes. Really cool. I would take some pictures but I doubt you'd see much of the tadpoles, they are soooo tiny. Any suggestion would be welcome.


----------



## Funran (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, i have ADF but i never seen tadpols, i think that is so awesome. I would love to add tadpols to my fry tank. Please please add picture? Does anyone know how to tell the difference in sexes with frogs? I would love to be able to breed them.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Females are fatter then males and males have a bump under their armpits. Also the little tail stubble on females supposedly is larger then in males but I have not been able to judge by the tail stubble myself. The difference there is just too small. Males also sing at night. Mine have been at this mating thing for the past 2 months and I now have 4 tadpoles. The last two I just found today when I changed out some water in this tubberware container. I have some java moss in there. So when they laid the last batch of eggs I tossed a few eggs into the tubberware box (since the breeder net seemed a bad choice, but I did not think anything would come of those eggs, no airstone in the tubberware box and they are supposed to need that) but 2 hatched anyway. Maybe even more, some may still be hiding in the java moss. They are growing pretty fast. The older two are almost twice the size of the ones I just found today and they are only a few days older. They look like little fat black/green (more black actually) fish but with a hugh belly compared to the tail and their eyes glow green.


----------

